# Evenflo Triumph Advance LX vs DLX vs Premier



## nmb (May 15, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the difference between these three seats? Just covers etc or ....? It looks like the premier has better cushions, but not sure if that's worth the extra $30. (I need it to fit a newborn though, so if it needs to have those). All list the same weight limits.
This shows all three:
http://www.wegotbetterdeals.com/baby...cts-c-494.html


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

IIRC, the most expensive one has the premium LATCH connectors like Britax does (the push-button-releas ones).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Extra pieces of "leather" on the cover, and differences in the padding


----------

